# Seat Replacement



## Robahr24 (Aug 22, 2008)

I could not find a answer for better seats in a 02 camaro , so I figured I could atleast try here. Anybody know what more comfortable seats would bolt into them. I was thinking maybe grand prix seats, corvettes too. I am also trying to find something that is both heated and power too. Or, can somebody recommend a company who will reholster them but make them way more comfortable and look a lot better doing it?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

there were some comfy seats made for firebirds of the same year that are supposed to be nearly as comfy as the gto seats. i wish i knew what option they came under and i'd be better help to you...


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

The seats out of the WS6 T/A were pretty nice....not sure how different from a Camaro, but I remember riding in my friends car when he still had it and they were pretty nice.


----------

